# Should The Simpsons Have A Time-Skip?



## Svenjamin (Jan 7, 2006)

Wouldn't that be cool? Rather than having Bart turn 10 every year, wouldn't it be great to have him turn 14 and going through puberty?

We could probably have Lisa still in primary - sorry.... elementary school, Bart could be in his second year of highschool, Maggie in kinder garten with all of Apu's kids...

I would personally love to see The Simpsons take a fresh twist. I think the episodes are getting a litle redundant... equally as entertaining, but just repetative. And you _know_ they wanna have a change when they have already had an episode where Lisa goes to college!


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 7, 2006)

at this point they'll probably try anything and everything to keep the show going. lol. no i'm kidding, they shouldn't do a time skip, lol, bart is already suppose to be like twenty something in age. ha ha ha.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 7, 2006)

that show should just go away, my ID comes from simpsons (i'm supposed to have bart or homer etc in my ava  )  

It's really gotten old and repetitive, even though i watched it religously for...10 years or seomthing, it's older than may forum members!! it's insane


----------



## TDM (Jan 7, 2006)

No, the show is pretty much dead anyway.


----------



## Darth Judicar (Jan 7, 2006)

Nah, for how long they've been on now, I don't see a timeskip. Besides, I personally like the show in its current setting, even if Bart should be like 20 something.


----------



## Devilguy (Jan 8, 2006)

The show should just end, however good it was long ago.


----------



## Freija (Jan 8, 2006)

simpson rules and will always rule<-- to all haters  

anyway, no timeskip i like the current settings.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 8, 2006)

its a nice idea
but NO
no time skip for the simpsons 
as a major simpsons fan i have to say there allready burned out
they had great classics but now there getting kinda boring
and a time skip would make it even wors


----------



## Seany (Jan 8, 2006)

Nah they kind of annoy me when they are older. I think the show should just stop now.


----------



## Kin (Jan 8, 2006)

If they get a timeskip I wont watch it anymore >_> I love it as it is now.


----------



## illusion (Jan 8, 2006)

To answer your question, hell no!! A time skip would be terrible, the show is obviously "way" past its prime. I think they should just cut it off the air already or have them start doing porn.


----------



## Gene (Jan 8, 2006)

It would be nice for some of the characters to age once in a while instead of staying the same forever.


----------



## Ruri (Jan 8, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> its a nice idea
> but NO
> no time skip for the simpsons
> as a major simpsons fan i have to say there allready burned out
> ...



I agree with Jef.  The Simpsons was great, especially the earlier seasons, but they've run out of ideas, and it's time for the show to end.


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 8, 2006)

naw the simpsons shuld have bart young and immature to keep the story goin cus if hes mature then it kinda kills it


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 8, 2006)

YES and NO

YEs: if Matt&co (behind old episodes) get involved ,cuz those new guys SUCK ASS 

NO: if Matt&co don't get involved,the new guys will screw things up much worse


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 8, 2006)

no it will lose its simpson-ness

it will only be fun in the beginning but it will never be like the original show


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 8, 2006)

Anyone realized they made an episode where Lisa turns eight twice? Once in the early season and one in the past few seasons. They really need to get their act together and produce good episodes. IMO, the art looked much nicer before Season 13. I've began to think the part in the song "Have no fears, we've got stories for years" is forgotten.


----------



## Svenjamin (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow I seriously didn't expect to get the answers that I got! Good thing I didn't do a poll or this thread would have been cleaned up by 99% votes for NO!!!

I thought that if anything people would say "yes, it needs to get a little dose of freshness", or "no, it's fine the way it is"... instead I mainly get "no, it should be taken off the air"

quite surprising I must say.


----------



## excellence153 (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the Simpsons should be taken off the air entirely.  It sucks balls now.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 8, 2006)

QBnoYouko said:
			
		

> Anyone realized they made an episode where Lisa turns eight twice? Once in the early season and one in the past few seasons. They really need to get their act together and produce good episodes. IMO, the art looked much nicer before Season 13. I've began to think the part in the song "Have no fears, we've got stories for years" is forgotten.



Maybe... Marge should become a robot!  Or a crazy wedding, where something happens.


----------



## QBnoYouko (Jan 9, 2006)

Nybarius said:
			
		

> Maybe... Marge should become a robot!  Or a crazy wedding, where something happens.


 I know, and I soooooo wanna see Moe getting a cell phone  But unfortunately, they must've changed that story to Homer getting a cell phone, and then all these other appliances, then he drives over a dock and loses his license -_-;. Also that one where Bart owns a bear probably was changed to Homer getting attacked and have a fear of bears.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 10, 2006)

this show has been going down hill since like season 9 i believe.  the old eps before that were so much better.  even the crappy drawing versions of the early show.  I'm just glad family guy is around.  and i wish they brought back futurama..it was kinda repetitive but still had funny stuff.


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 10, 2006)

The series has been crap since 2000...They just need to put it out of its misery.

A timeskip would only make it worse.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 10, 2006)

I think the show started to be good around season 3, S1 and S2 suck...you may think they are good because you may be nostalgic, but guess what, they did suck balls, homer getting fired (boring), bart dealing with nelson as a bully (boring), bart cheating some exam to get to nerd school (boring).... the show showed (redundant ain't?) some true color at season 3 foward.......i have yet to see many of the recent eps but i don't think they need a timeskip to make the simpson better, if they suck now they should get better writers then.... but timeskip = adding new charaters that = jumping the shark

PS. GOD i miss phil hartman (troy mclure, and lionel hutz (i think))


----------

